# The Thread of the Castles



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! This new thread is about the castles if the world. Open for everyone to post from all the countries.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Tower of London*



Placed on the limits of the financial district, the Tower of London was built one millenium ago, mainly used as a prison during almost all of its existence. The original main tower (the "White Tower") was later expanded several times with new sets of walls and buildings for other purposes, converting it into the current complex. Even after being seriously damaged after the Second World War, it still keeps a collection of the Crown Jewels, with the Imperial State Crown as its most relevant piece. The castle is also famous for the legend of the beheading of Ana Boleyn by the former King Henry VIII.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cardiff Castle, Wales*








The true origin of the Cardiff Castle was with the conquest of the Roman Empire at the beginning of the first millennium A.D., in what was a fortification within its border in Great Britain. A thousand years later, in the 11th Century, the Normans built the first castle of what would be in the centuries to come a large complex of buildings and defensive towers. For approximately 700 years, between the civil and the successional wars, the place was used as a residence, a jail and a defensive position. The largest expansions were executed between the 18th Century and the 19th Century, with the construction of the new victorian castle next to one of the sides of the walls.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Edinburgh Castle, Scotland*









Edinburgh was built on mountainous terrain, in what is known as the Seven Hills, in direct relation to the Roman denomination. One of them, the most interesting one from the urban point of view, is Castle Rock, which stands out for its proximity to the center and usually used by the older civilizations for the defense of the city. The current Edinburgh Castle, like most of the European castles, is the result of several modifications and extensions, its first version being erected at the time of the First Independence War of Scotland, about 1000 years ago . The castle was especially relevant during the World War II, at a time when an invasion by land by the germans was seriously considered, being this the last enclave where the King would hide before leaving towards Canada, from where it would govern Great Brtian in the most extreme scenario.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

India has the word's largest castles, but due to a British decision on terminology, they were all named as 'forts'.

Mehrangir





























Amber Fort











Udaipur











Agra




























Red Fort






























Hundreds of others

Neemrana Fort Palace










Gwalior






























Chittogarh




















Jaisalmer












Lohagad












Alila











Golconda











Kumbhalgarh


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The largest castle ever built however was in Japan, Edo-Jo in Tokyo, but destroyed by the 1945 bombing raids.

In its heyday























































5 concentric rings of battlements with false corners and dead ends were designed to confuse and trap marauding armies


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Those indian castles are amazing


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Dublin Castle, Ireland*







Along with the beer industry and the bars, the Dublin Castle is the most interesting thing to see in the city. In the past, it belonged to England, from which it ruled the Irish territory. It was also, by those times, flanked by the Liffey and Poodle rivers. Unlike other castles in Europe, its visual appearance changed radically with the new interventions over the centuries. Its best-known angle is that of the medieval defensive tower, one of the few preserved parts of its original design. When it comes to the rooms and interiors, the most interesting place are the State Apartments, in which lies the fabulous St. Patrick's Hall and the Throne Room. Beyond its tourist use and after the construction of the presidential residence in front of Phoenix Park, the Castle is used only for important events and ceremonies of the Government of Ireland.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


In HD:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

* Malmö Castle, Sweden*






The current Castle of Malmö (or "Malmöhus Slott") was built by the Kingdom of Denmark in the 16th century. This place was a key point for the defense of the land between Sweden and Denmark, two kingdoms that fought each other recurrently throughout its history. However, although it was besieged by the Danish army during several battles in the 17th and 18th centuries, the Malmö Castle belonged for much of its existence to the Kingdom of Sweden, which achieved its conquest in the second Swedish-Danish War.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Copenhagen, Denmark: Rosenborg Castle *




The Rosenborg Castle was erected during one of the first golden periods of the Danish Empire at the beginning of the XVII Century by Christian IV, one of the greatest characters of the history of the country. Influenced by the architecture of the Dutch Renaissance, it worked for almost all of its history as a summer residence. It is currently one of the most important museums in Denmark, being its most important pieces the Globus Cruciger (symbolic orb of Christianity) and the Golden Crown of King Cristian IV.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Beholder (Dec 3, 2005)

The Binnenhof castle in the city centre of The Hague, Netherlands, next to the Hofvijver pond. Built primarily in the first half of the 13th century, the Gothic castle originally functioned as a residence of the counts of Holland and became the political centre of the Dutch Republic in 1584.


Binnenhof The Hague by Steven Dijkshoorn, on Flickr




The building behind the fountain is called De Ridderzaal (Knight's hall). On the 3rd Tuesday of September, Prinsjesdag (little prince day), the King of the nation cruises the streets of The Hague in de Gouden Koets (golden coach) from his palace to De Ridderzaal. In the Ridderzaal, he performs de Troonrede (speech from the throne). It's a review of what happened the past year and he speaks out the plans for the new year. This hall was added in the second half of the 13th century and was one of the largest non-religious halls in the world upon completion.


Binnenhof, The Hague, 20180813 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr



Ridderzaal by Michiel, on Flickr

The throne:

Throne by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Muiden Castle *
_Count Floris V of Holland_
Build in 1280

The castle was used to enforce a toll on the traders from and to Amsterdam. 


Muiderslot by Henk Ravenhorst, on Flickr


muiderslot by dopol50, on Flickr


Muiderslot by Leni den Engelse, on Flickr

Muiderslot, binnen in het kasteel, april 2017 by wally nelemans, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Castle De Haar*
_Build in 1393_


Kasteel De Haar II, Haarzuilens, 20181208 by Gilbert Sopakuwa, on Flickr


201806_0072 The Netherlands, Haarzuilens, Châtelet, de Haar Castle by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


Castle de Haar, Haarzuilens, in the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


Castle de Haar by Albert Dros, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Amazing :drool:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Castle of Sargans, Switzerland*




The Castle of Sargans, rather small in comparison to the collection of the castles of Switzerland, was built by Hugo of Türbingen, heir of the territories of the Counts of Bregenz, at the end of the 13th century. This small dynasty was later dissolved with the sale of the castle and lands to the House of the Habsburgs. Currently, it is main museum and cultural center of the city of Sargans.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Barcelona: MontjuÏc Castle *




The Montjuïc Castle is an old military fortress, with roots dating back from 1640, built on top of Montjuïc hill. The foundation stone for the basic fortification was laid out in 1640. A year later, in January 1641, the fort saw its first battle, during the Catalan Revolt when the Principality of Catalonia challenged Spain's authority. On orders from the King of Spain, Pedro Fajardo, heading an army of 26,000 men, proceeded to crush the revolt. The Spanish recaptured several cities, but they were defeated at the Battle of Montjuïc by Catalan, led by Francesc de Tamarit. Fifty years later, in 1694, new bastions and battlements were erected and the fortress became a castle. In the Siege of Barcelona (1705) the fortress was captured by the British 6th Regiment of Foot led by Lt.-Col William Southwell, paving the way for the siege of Barcelona itself. Southwell was afterwards made Governor of the castle. The old fort was however demolished in 1751 by the Spanish engineer and architect Juan Martin Cermeño, creating the current structure, still standing. The final shape of the castle took form during 1779 and 1799, when major construction works took place in order to improve the castle and accommodate the needs. It was also during this time that the castle was equipped with 120 cannons. During the Napoleonic Wars, the French Army entered Barcelona, and, on orders from Napoleon, they also captured the castle without firing a shot as the troops guarding the castle were ordered not to fight the French. In the last 350 years Montjuïc Castle has played a decisive role in the history of Barcelona, becoming a symbol after the Catalan defeat to Spain in 1714, date that has become of significant importance. Since then the Montjuïc cannons have bombarded the city and its citizens on various occasions, and Montjuïc has been used as a prison and torture centre repeatedly for three centuries. The castle is infamous in Catalan history books because of its role in the civil war from 1936 to 1939 when both sides of the conflict imprisoned, tortured and shot political prisoners at Montjuïc, among them Lluís Companys, who was the president of the Generalitat of Catalonia during the Spanish Civil War. Companys was executed upon orders from the Spanish State at Montjuïc Castle in 1940. Later in the 20th century, the castle became a military museum. In June 1963, Francisco Franco inaugurated the Military Armor Museum, the official name given to the institution.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Córdoba, Spain: Castle of the Christian Monarchs*





The Alcázar de los Reyes Cristianos (Spanish for "Castle of the Christian Monarchs") is a fortress who served as one of the primary residences of Isabella I of Castile and Ferdinand II of Aragon. Its construction was ordered by the King Alfonso XI of Castile in the year 1328. The architectural ensemble has a sober character in its exterior and splendid in its interior, with the magnificent gardens and courtyards that maintain a Mudéjar inspiration.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## Sir Moc (Dec 16, 2007)

Do you like german castles?
I made a video with 150 German Castles






And here are my top 3 Castles:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Segovia: Alcázar de Segovia*





The Alcázar of Segovia is a medieval castle who rises out on a rocky crag above the confluence of two rivers near the Guadarrama mountains. It's one of the most distinctive castle-palaces in Spain by virtue of its shape – like the bow of a ship. The Alcázar was originally built as a fortress but has served as a royal palace, a state prison, a Royal Artillery College and a military academy since then. It is currently used as a museum and a military archives building. The Alcázar of Segovia is also famous for serving as the inspiration of many Disney stories.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


Video:


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

*Castello di Fenis, Italy*

Fenis castle by Visit Aosta, su Flickr

Castello di Fenis 10_2 by Rosario Lepore, su Flickr

Castello di Fenis 25 by CpaKmoi, su Flickr


Castello di Fenis in Valle d'Aosta
Diego Bonacina [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], attraverso Wikimedia Commons

Castello di Fenis - 31.08.2002 by Alessandro, su Flickr

P1020401 Castello di Fenis by Andreas, su Flickr

Fenis by Roberto Rolla, su Flickr


Fénis Castello di Fénis Innenhof Balkon 5
Zairon [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], attraverso Wikimedia Commons


Fénis Castello di Fénis Innenhof 02
Zairon [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], attraverso Wikimedia Commons


Fénis Castello di Fénis Innen 07
Zairon [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], attraverso Wikimedia Commons


Fénis Castello di Fénis Innen 10
Zairon [CC BY-SA 4.0 (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/4.0)], attraverso Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Jackson50 (Aug 28, 2019)

Signal Hill, Newfoundland










Source










Source 










Source


----------

